# Help - Keeps going to anal area!!



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi. I took my Bohdi to a new groomer, and since he has come home, he keeps going for his anal area. I asked them not to touch his anal glands, so I thought maybe that they did it anyway. And now he is scooting, so I took a closer look, it looks like he has a cut and it is red an iritated. 

I had a similar problem with the previous groomer ( that is why I took him to a new one) they cut him in the penis area 

Can't see to find a good groomer in the Miami area. The one that he didn't have a problem with was way too expensive, $75.00 for grooming.

hat can I do to help him heal? Any suggestions?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

keep a close eye on it. If he keeps up the scooting, I'd take him in.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Get some aloe Vera on the cut to soothe it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Learn to groom! Period! Put a diaper on him, put a little Salve on it.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree. I got sick and tired of groomers not listening to me (on top of paying too much for their mistakes) and "butchering" my Hav, so I got the Jodi Murphy DVD, watched it endlessly, bought the necessary tools, and groomed him myself. It is not perfect (made lots of mistakes), still do) and I am improving as I go along, but I am happier with how he looks.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

siewhwee said:


> I agree. I got sick and tired of groomers not listening to me (on top of paying too much for their mistakes) and "butchering" my Hav, so I got the Jodi Murphy DVD, watched it endlessly, bought the necessary tools, and groomed him myself. It is not perfect (made lots of mistakes), still do) and I am improving as I go along, but I am happier with how he looks.


Ditto.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They might not have done his glands, but simply nicked him when trimming around that area. Or even shaving around the area. If you must take him in for grooming, I would tell them to NOT cut or do ANYTHING round the anus,and then you just cut that area. Hopefully it will heal soon & the skooching will stop.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hydrocortisone helps stop the itch. My vet recommended it when Fred had an itchy butt. 

I groom my guys because I don't trust groomers. Plus, I save a ton of money!

When Bella was a wee pup I took her for a nail trim. I specifically said, I'd rather you keep them on the longer side than chance cutting her quick. Don't you know they cut her quick right in front of me! That was the end of groomers for me!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww..poor baby, hope it heels fast. Keep us posted. If it gets bad just take him to the vet for a closer look into things.


----------

